# What first, build size then strength; or work on strength then size



## IHI (Jun 1, 2016)

Now granted I'm an old bastard (42) on trt (legit due to no source) and I have a goal of hitting 300 flat bench since I've never done it, and ultimately goal is 6 cookies on the bar.

3rd yr lifting and have come a long ways since I started my trt journey as far as weight increases and people are making comments on my growth which obviously makes a guy feel good to know others are seeing the results of all those 4am wake up calls to lift.

My question, I've always seemed to progress slow and get stuck for long periods, even in high school when I lifted all the time because I loved it then as I do now that I've got time. Started 3 yrs ago doing the stronglift  5x5 program and it really progressed me quickly strength wise. I stuck with it for quite awhile actually due to kids busy schedule the 3hr/3 day a week routine just fit my life good.  Now with my new workout, try to hit it 4-5 days a week and have switched up to isolated body parts per day, and more reps and sets. While I have noticed growth, strength is ehhhh. 3 weeks ago I printed off the ibf charts that some guys at work use, did the 285 bench routine week 1, had to do the 295 routine last week and repeated this week because I was 1 rep short at heavy set but got that today since I was able to stay tight form wise and will begin the 305 routine monday.

So, as a newbie compared to most of you meatheads  do you found on building size first with more reps and then after a point when the muscle is there, switch gears to heavy low reps...or just the opposite? I know big gains aren't realized overnight and that's why we put in work, but just frustrating seeing the initial spurt of strength when I began phase 2 of lifting in my lift 3yrs ago and hitting 200lb bench was my goal which I realized pretty quick considering, but now it's like molasses in January and strength gains are creeping slooowly.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 1, 2016)

u cant get size without strength


----------



## IHI (Jun 1, 2016)

So stick with more heavy low rep stuff to reap better/faster strength gains?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 1, 2016)

there are better guys then me to give u advise on strength..Im working on mine myself..they will poppin in soon


----------



## DF (Jun 1, 2016)

If you want to increase your strength.  You need to have a talk with POB.  He has done wonders with a bunch of the guys here.


----------



## IHI (Jun 1, 2016)

I'll see if I can pm him and lead him here. I'll never be in a magazine, competition of any kind. But I'm goal oriented and just looking for more experienced advice to point me in a direction and say "do this". 

Lately I've been like a adhd kid jumping around confused with no real direction. The stronglift was nice because it was "do this" and I did that. Then I tried going rouge, mixing up heavy low rep one week, moderate higher rep the next, drop sets the next thinking different stuff will keep my body confused and I think it's working great because now it's like wtf are you doing idiot. Which is why I figured I'd try that ibf chart thingy guys at work have had good luck with.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 1, 2016)

Strength first 

Always


----------



## IHI (Jun 1, 2016)

So going with strength first. How are you guys focusing a program as far as sets/reps/rest between sets?

Start low and move up weight keeping reps up, or just warm up, and then never exceed more than say 4-6 reps working up in weight so your fresher once things get heavy?

This is current chart I'm following g last 3 weeks for reference....good to follow or better somewhere?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 1, 2016)

Building strength isn't just low reps heavy weight. Why do people think that ?


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 1, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Building strength isn't just low reps heavy weight. Why do people think that ?



True story bros.....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 1, 2016)

IHI said:


> So going with strength first. How are you guys focusing a program as far as sets/reps/rest between sets?
> 
> Start low and move up weight keeping reps up, or just warm up, and then never exceed more than say 4-6 reps working up in weight so your fresher once things get heavy?
> 
> This is current chart I'm following g last 3 weeks for reference....good to follow or better somewhere?



My programming varies by client needs and abilities. But it's all about progressive overload.

You would work in varying rep ranges. You would not attempt any singles for months.  By the time you were ready for a single you would skip the 300 and go for 330 and smash it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 1, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Building strength isn't just low reps heavy weight. Why do people think that ?



When I find out who is spreading these lies I will strangle them.

Or the one about how I don't want to do pl "style" training cause I want size.


----------



## IHI (Jun 1, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Building strength isn't just low reps heavy weight. Why do people think that ?



Years of reading and being told size comes from medium weight with more reps and strength comes from high weight low reps.

That's why I'm here, and asking the boys in the know...to learn the error of my ways and make the most of the time I put in


----------



## ToolSteel (Jun 1, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Building strength isn't just low reps heavy weight. Why do people think that ?



Stfu 6 reps = cardio

1- single
2- double
3- triple
4- no
5- double and a triple
6- still a double and a triple

7 rep split squats = pillar is an asshole


----------

